# how long would it take to order?



## JoN6758 (Jun 12, 2002)

hey ...if u wanted to get an m3 with smg...and they didnt have it at the dealership and coudnt find one that u wanted...how long would it take to order it?


----------



## Chris330Ci (Jan 23, 2002)

JoN6758 said:


> *hey ...if u wanted to get an m3 with smg...and they didnt have it at the dealership and coudnt find one that u wanted...how long would it take to order it? *


Honestly, nobody here will know any better than your local dealer. Of course it will depend on wait lists and allocation spots. Call around to some other dealers too.


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

4 to 12 months depending upon area as Chris said


----------



## SteveT (Dec 22, 2001)

Dealers vary in the time it takes based on their allocations. With an M3 they don't usually look for one for you, they order it to be built for you. You can find M3's "on the lot", but not likely with SMG. And if you do find one there is likely to be a premium. It still depends an the individual dealer. I put a deposit down in late January and the car was delivered in mid July. And there was no premium added to the price. I've heard that other dealers here in the DC area had allocations available, so I might have gotten it sooner had I been willing to change.


----------



## smgbmwm3 (Aug 31, 2002)

Well I lucked up with mine it was on the lot  But here in Raleigh they have 2 SMG's a topaz w/ cinn vert and a LSB both used with about 2-3k on them vert going for 57k.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Here is something I wrote a while ago about ordering an M3:

M3 Ordering

Step 1 - Call dealer (or better go in) and ask about buying an M3. They will tell you how they handle it and how long a wait it will be until you can order it. 

Step 2 - Wait until they call to get your exact order. 

Step 3 - Wait for your car to be built. 

Step 4 - Wait for your car to be delivered. 

Step 5 - Enjoy. 

How long? Step 2 can take from a few minutes to months. 

Step 3 is typically 4 - 8 weeks from earliest order. 

Step 4 is 3 to 6 or more weeks. 

Step 5 is a lifetime. 

The way it works is each dealer gets a certain number of allocations each month. An allocation is a slot to have a car built. The number of allocations varies from dealer to dealer and month to month. It can range from 0 to 3 or more. 

You get to order your car when your dealer has an allocation for you. Some dealers still have waiting lists. Some dealers don't. If they don't, you could order the same day. If they have a list, it depends on how long the list is and how many allocations they get each month until your name comes up. Some dealers don't take official lists so you give your name to a sales rep and if they are good they call you as soon as the allocations come in. If you do get put on a list, make sure you SEE where you are on the list (long story how I found that out). 

Allocations come out during the thrid or fourth week of the month. They are for cars to be built the month after next. So the allocations that came out the last couple of weeks are for cars to be built in October. Each allocation comes with a "build week". That is the week that your car will be finished by. So a Week 13 was to have been COMPLETED by 3/29. It could be built earlier and in some cases the build week can go backwards (go to a later week). 

After the car is built (it takes 1 - 2 weeks to build it) it goes to the port, waits for a boat, gets on the boat, comes to US, goes to the VPC for a checkover and fix anything damaged in transit then to your dealer. About the fastest reported has been about 23 days. Most take longer, sometimes much longer depending on timing. If your car gets to the port but too late to get on the next boat, it may wait a few weeks to get on another. 

Then it shows up at the dealer and you go pick it up. 

This cover it?


----------



## JoN6758 (Jun 12, 2002)

*yea thanks*

do u got any pics of ur m3?...thats the color im lookin into gettin


----------



## Impulss (Sep 5, 2002)

JoN6758 said:


> *hey ...if u wanted to get an m3 with smg...and they didnt have it at the dealership and coudnt find one that u wanted...how long would it take to order it? *


I spoke to my local BMW dealer and put my deposit down on Aug 8th. They have ordered my M3 and the build date is October 14th. They promised that I will receive my M3 by Thanksgiving (mid-November).

That's a total of only 3 months for me.. but I'm already going bonkers waiting for it :banghead:


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

*Re: Re: how long would it take to order?*



Impulss said:


> *
> 
> I spoke to my local BMW dealer and put my deposit down on Aug 8th. They have ordered my M3 and the build date is October 14th. They promised that I will receive my M3 by Thanksgiving (mid-November).
> 
> That's a total of only 3 months for me.. but I'm already going bonkers waiting for it :banghead: *


Pffstt... you rookies... welcome to the world of BMW.... where you have to order and wait for your car

FYI, I waited for 14 months before I had my ///M car..... that's 10 mos without a trace of when your turn will be up....:dunno: Sheesh... so you guys will get NO sympathy from me for your 3 mos wait:bigpimp:

cheers,

beewang


----------



## Impulss (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: how long would it take to order?*



beewang said:


> * Sheesh... so you guys will get NO sympathy from me for your 3 mos wait:bigpimp:
> 
> cheers,
> 
> ...


 Well, it helps to have a friend who is part of the buy at the BMW dealership :thumbup:

I was just saying the other day that if I had to wait 6+ months for my BMW, I probably would have have gone mad :yikes: :yikes:


----------

